# Daiwa Emblem Bite-n-Run Drag Knob



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

LongRanger - Where did you say you picked up that bite-n-run conversion drag knob for your Emblem reel? I cant seem to find the knob anywhere. I even sent an email to daiwa and their response (one month later) didn't say anything about it. They just pointed me to the much more expensive GW5000BR. I have a gift cert to Bass Pro and I am going to pick up the EMX5000T. 

Does anyone have a strong opinion about the diawa emblem XT line of reels?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

OB
I don't know if this is the opinion that you are looking for but I just purchased a Emblem 5000 XT a month or so ago and I think it is a great reel for the price. It has an easy drag set, it is lightweight and it reels with little effort. I have it on my 10' and I have only caught some large croaker with it but it was a breezy.

In my opinion


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*5000 or 5500*

Dog, I am debating between the 5000 and the 5500. I think the 5000 will hold plenty of 15 and 17 lb test. I usually try to get the lightest reel I can. I think I am going with the 5000. Thanks.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I have 20# on mine and it is plenty of line for me to catch the fishies...


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Okuma*

OldBay,

You should think about the Epixor EB80 also. Nice reel, can throw a mile in the right hands and holds a lot of line. Also, the price is right.


Anthony


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I believe it is available from Gardiner tackle in the UK . It is a baitrunner adapter normally used by Carp fishermen in the Uk .I have never found Daiwa to be reel good at responding to information requests and as this devise is not made by daiwa USA, the person who responded most likely hasn't a clue what you were asking about. If Gardiner doesn't have it do a search under Uk Carp tackle sites .

Try
http://216.239.33.104/search?q=cach...did=1475+bite-n-run+conversion&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

hi oldbay,

check out leslies of luton at

http://www.leslies-luton.co.uk/shop/

go to the reels section and you will find one in the daiwa reels for £19.99

regards peter


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Peter,

That is where I purchased mine.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*areo tecnium(sp)h*

peta, i hear shimano recalled its areo from the market. what gives? was it defective? if so, is the qd45 of comparable, like, kind and quality? 


p.s. anything you can tell me about the rods that grey make. 
otherwise i hope things are good. 

ralph


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

hi james,

i see you have been getting some nice fishing sessions, i thought you would enjoy the brighton style its so much safer and easier than the pendulum in a beach situation. its nice to hear that you and the guys are putting it to good use.

ralph,

the aero technium was recalled because of a problem with the drag. because it doesnt have a baitrunner facility the uk carp anglers were loosening the drag, the trouble was when a fish took the bait and ran off the drag kept unwinding until the spool fell off 8(---) . the problem has been sorted now and they are back in the shops. i havent seen the qd45 yet, it looks nice on paper but it doesnt have the super slow line lay of the shimano. now if they could make a spool like the qd45 with super slow line lay then that would be something  

i,ll email you about the greys rods.

regards peter


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Thanks guys*

The drag knob at Leslies is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Peter,

We have been having lots of fun this summer. I won't make it to Crisfiled this weekend. This was the onlt time that the marina gave me to work on my boat. Besides, my arm is still healing. The Brighton is the only cast that will not hurt my arm. Keep me posted on your tournament success. I look forward to your next record.


----------

